# Oh What An



## king2b (Apr 6, 2005)

antiseptic and boring forum this has become in recent months.

I blame the over zealous moderators, who stamp on anyone who dares to be a little contraversial.

Such a shame.

I was here in the very early days, when we bitched, we argued and even threw a bit of abuse around the place but it was always colouful, interesting and never boring.

Now ?

Everyone pats each other on the back and dares not express any dissagreement for fear of being expelled.

Chaps, watches alone are boring.

What made this forum were the characters, the openly expressed views and yes, the arguments.

I wish you all well, especially Roy who is a brick and the only watch man worth knowing in the UK, but please spice it up a bit and moderators, don't recoil in horror whenever someone takes exception to anothers opinion.

It's what a democracy is all about.

Free speech.

Good luck all.

Andy.

PS. I wonder how long it will bebefore this gets spotted and deleted.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

king2b said:


> antiseptic and boring forum this has become in recent months.
> 
> I blame the over zealous moderators, who stamp on anyone who dares to be a little contraversial.
> 
> ...


Somebody been throwing litter in your garden again Andy


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I try not to get involved in the slanging matches. I come here to chill out, talk about & look at watches with other topics such as music, cars, bikes, jokes etc mentioned as well. I don't want to read endless slanging matches about which watch retailer is best, which forum has banned who or that I'm an animal hater because I've got a cat!

There's enough conflict & arguing in the world without adding to it here. If you want excitement (as you see it) then get the password to the protected section of the forum or just piss off & go somewhere else







.


----------



## king2b (Apr 6, 2005)

Thats the spirit


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Glad to oblige - let's have an argument









My dads bigger than yours


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Er well hello andy! Seems you aren't doing too bad on here especially as I think you've been banned 3 time already!

And you can't have been around Sunday I guess, far from sterile then.

As always you have your opinions and we have ours, the mods only ever follow Roy's guidelines, there aren't that many of them and to be honest we hardly ever have to do any deleting!

You may interpret this as everyone is scared of Me Stan and Jase, whom I gathered you met the other day, I think everyone got fed uo with the constant bitching.

Roy set the politics forum aside for that and it's hardley ever used.

General Forum Guidelines :

Links to or URLs for sites where watches or related items are offered for sale, or to sites offering watch discussion will be deleted.

If a user posted image carries a url embedded into it that links to a watch related commercial site then it will be deleted.

If any post causes any offence to any members race or religion then it will be deleted.

The Sales Forum :

Dealers are not allowed to post in the sales forum at all.

Posts may be removed or edited at Admin's discretion.

Posts may only be made by members who contribute in the other forums. It is not a free selling place. If you do not wish to contribute but just wish to sell items then please use Ebay.

Items offered for sale in the sales section MUST have a price. If you do not know how much you want for it then it cannot go here and must go on Watchbay or similar.

If no price is stated then the post will be deleted.

If you want an argument then join a debating society we just want to chill and share on here, thank you.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I don't see anyone forcing you to hang around Andy. You are obviously a big boy now - so go and play somewhere else.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Andy, it's been a while.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi Andy,

Was it you who once bought a fake Rolex with a display back,thinking it was genuine?









There's your argument


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Can I stop you there...

Is this the ten minute argument or the full hour?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

He could just be arguing in his spare time.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No he isnt....


----------



## king2b (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey Jason

Nice meeting you the other day.

Haven't had a chance to post the CD cover yet but will do tomorrow.

You can vouch for me being an OK kinda guy, can't you


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> I was here in the very early days, when we bitched, we argued and even threw a bit of abuse around the place but it was always colouful, interesting and never boring.
> 
> Now ?


I dont much care for visiting McDonalds...as a consequence, I keep away...I dont bother to visit and then bitch about not liking the place.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> You can vouch for me being an OK kinda guy, can't you












Yep,


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Who's Andy?







Who was he and why was he banned?









He has a point though, it has got very pc-like recently, I know I seem to edit nearly every post for fear of upsetting people, I never bothered when I was drinking.









I never would, but when anybody proudly shows their new watch and asks for opinions, I always want to say "wank!" Childish really.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Who's Andy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did that man just use a rude word









Stan ( or whom ever is the on call moderator tonight) hit him with the fish























BTW Mark I`ve found the original strap buckle (with logo) for the Citizen military style watch you had off me, if you want it PM your address and I`ll drop it in the post


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

If "Andy" is the same Andy Skinner that people think he is then let me say that we know each other.









We had fights but we ultimately fought a battle against the Dark Lord and an even more stupid ba*stard. The stupid ba*tard tried to bring the battle to RLT but I wasn't having that. Not a lot of people know that.









I have respect for Andy Skinner and would welcome him back, but just remember dude.







If you have a cob on, dump it in the political forum where it should be. Not in the rest of the forum where the "politicaly correct" live.
















I wouldn't see an honest man accused of a crime that didn't exist and I won't see a good forum abused. Again.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

On the edge of darkness, holding back the night, stands a a lone ancient warrior armed only with a slightly smelly fish, and his trusty Red Rekord


----------



## king2b (Apr 6, 2005)

MarkF

Fancy not remembering me.

Tut Tut.

Anyway, glad to see that my post wasn't deleted as I thought it would be.

Seems maybe things are a bit more chilled than I thought.

Stan.

Thanks for those words.

You of all people know that I may be a pain in the ass sometimes but I'm a harmeless one.

I'm not sure what the dark lord battle reference is abiut though.

"Not a lot of people remember that"

Erm.

Me neither









Anyway, water under the bridge.

Probably best I don't.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Andy,

Remember a guy named Peter from Australia and the TZ-UK incident?

If you need to know the current situation, PM me.









We can't go far wrong with men of your calibre on the side of RLT.









I suspect you haven't been sitting on your arse.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> On the edge of darkness, holding back the night, stands a a lone ancient warrior armed only with a slightly smellyÂ fish,Â and his trusty Red Rekord
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The red Rekord is Excalibur.









I need now to deliver it into the hands of the King, that the kingdom should, at last, be as one. The table round thence reformed and the people at peace.









Then, and only then, can I complete my true quest, the finding of the Holy grail.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Then, and only then, can I complete my true quest, the finding of the Holy grail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I presume you mean the mythical `White Rekord`


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

And now I must myself go into the dark alert for possible torment or confusion and attempt to ensure peaceful rest for those in my charge









OK, its time for my rounds























Night all


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

king2b said:


> MarkF
> 
> Fancy not remembering me.
> 
> ...


Are you Andy Skinner or not?







If you are, I certainly remember you, we had a ding dong from one of my first posts if I remember rightly







I have several times posted that the forum would be better with you back







You were highly entertaining and had something to offer on a lot of subjects, not just Seiko's.

You weren't banned anyway were you? I remember Roy offering you the hand of friendship only to be told "bollox"!





















Are you back because Neil has gone? Maybe you can spark me off again.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive met Andy and I can say that we got on quite well...( nice Credor Chrono







)

I wasnt around at the time of the 'troubles' but all I can say as a moderater first, as long as the forum guidelines are followed then 'welcome back Andy', as a member of the forum, I quite like a controversial ding dong


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

If Andy can contribute without threatening e-mails and personal abuse then I haven't got a problem.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

And so long as he admits Rolex are crap, Seiko's are nearly as good as ETA's, Oris are superb as are Skodas, and agree with Nye Bevan that Tories are lower than vermin he'll do great here


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

> If Andy can contribute without threatening e-mails and personal abuse then I haven't got a problem.


*IF* if's and and's were pots and pans ther'd be light work for Tinkers hands.

The forum has changed, it had to Roy saw to it that the "childish" side of the forum, the bickering etc gets moved into the members only forum, it cannot be allowed to be public.

You may think it's a sad PC world but thats the way it has to be, the slagging that went on in public on here severley effected Roy's business and the very existence of the forum. It raised it's head again recemntly, we all know what damage it can do.

Joke's and tongue in cheek comments are fine if both the poster and those they are aimed at understand that's all they are.

But I'll have no hestitation in deleting any abusive or threatening posts no matter where they are posted.

Welcome back Andy, Leighton, Stately or King2b or whatever other alias you are using.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Everything in life today involves politics of one form or another. Everyone uses tongue in cheek comments from time to time and it can even be used as a form of diplomacy.

I'll go along with most things but have to say I enjoy little in moderation.

We all understand the aim of not affecting business in any adverse way, but life isn't worth a candle without the real interest of strong and firm opinions expressed in a passionate way. After all, as a nation of inventors and reformers we need that climate to stir up thinking, contributions, and interest.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Welcome back Andy, Leighton, Stately or King2b or whatever other alias you are using.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























Leighton! I knew it! Russian parts in vintage Omega's





















The forum went very quiet as everyone, especially Neil, frantically googled, it made me laugh anyway









I would like Andy, Neil and Padraig back.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

king2b said:


> antiseptic and boring forum this has become in recent months.
> 
> I blame the over zealous moderators, who stamp on anyone who dares to be a little contraversial.


All forums are moderated. Some say they are not but posts are still edited and deleted. I prefer, and I think others do too, to have a forum where the moderators are in plain view and members know where they stand.

Different opinions are fine as long as it does not turn into personel abuse.

PS. Welcome back.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> king2b said:
> 
> 
> > antiseptic and boring forum this has become in recent months.
> ...


Please post as Andy so we know what/who we are dealing with


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Deja Vu, I guess,

Any Forumer offering Anger Management Courses??


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well here I am again, under my real name.

Cheers Roy









Anyway, it's good to be back and thanks for, erm, welcoming me.

So Neils's gone has he.

I didn't know, but that's not the reason I took these tentative steps.

I dropped in from time to time and realized I kinda missed the old banter.

OK, on occassion things got a little out of hand, and I must confess to sometimes engaging keyboard before brain, but I think I learned my lesson there.

What nearly killed my interest in the whole thing was an encounter with a very strange Man from Australia but that's a long story.

Sufficed to say, that despite his implications, I have never ripped anyone off, EVER









Been a bit quiet on the watch buying front.

In fact I recently sold a shed load but that was to finance a recently purchased Seiko Credor which cost me, believe me.

Nice being with you again guys.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Welcome back Andy









Same old avatar too


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Ah, all has become clear...it is _*this*_ Andy.









I remember the Avatar


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Andy said:


> t I think I learned my lesson
> 
> 
> 
> ...


take's a lot to admit to past wrongs, welcome back Andy.

btw did you ever get your loft conversion finished, still doing mine







took some tiles off today to attempt the windows and it's now heaving down.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

back!!









Keyboard polished, ready, and on standby


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yeah, Poxy Loft Conversion.

Wished I'd never started that but 8 months later when it was completed







It feels worth it.

Hang in there buddy.

Griff me ol mate.

How you doing.

I saw saw you slag off my credor you git









Anyway, I'm getting a Flightmaster next so


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome Andy









I look forward to your posts ...BTW TomTom are going to bring out a bike TomTom


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Andy's back in form already!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

.......what's a Credor!!?


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

hello again Andy,

So it is yours then?










http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=7955


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

some one's been trawling!

You see Andy now the cats out the bag everyone will be looking to see what you've been saying in your former guises!









I think some called the dial / hands dissapointing if I renenber.

I think it's class.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Former guises









Anyway.

David;

Yep, that my baby.

Stunning ain't she.

Did a full vaccum and WD40 service today and she's running like a dream.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Pretty sharp looking. And rare in these parts. Do you not worry about the day it breaks? Can't just leave it in 'be ready in two weeks'.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

David

Absolutely right.

Roy reckons the movement is within the capabilities of a decent watchmaker to repair but parts ?

Anyway, I bought it from Mitsukoshi Dept Store in Japan.

There is a branch in London who I have spoken too, and they will be only too happy to send it back to Seiko for me FOC, should anything go wrong.


----------

